# GLA atomic diffuser not working properly?? help



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

So, I got an atomic diffuser from GLA. It isn't bad, the bubbles are very small. But the problem is that even with my needle valve all the way open, the the bubble count won't go any faster than like .6 bps. My working pressure is 40psi. I am pretty sure I do not have a leak. By the time my drop checker is green, the lights are almost off.. Is it a dud? Do I just increase my working pressure even more?


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Is that suppose to be *.*6 bps or 6 bps?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

sounds like a leak or not enough pressure.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Its .6, the regulator is not the problem. I will check for leaks, but never any problems on the old glass diffuser or with my current setup.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

Did you try contacting GLA?


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Not yet, I wanted to make sure I wasn't just doing something wrong...


----------



## Hannothan (Dec 26, 2010)

I would try upping the working pressure a bit more first. I wouldn't go much past 50 though or you risk rupturing your CO2 line if it is a pressure problem. If that fails, I would contact GLA


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

I do have CO2 proof polyurethane tubing. It should be able to withstand much higher pressure, I will check for leaks tomorrow though. I increased working pressure but it made the bubbles coming from the diffuser a lot bigger, so I feel like that's not helping much. I will try to contact them tomorrow as well.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm having the same problem for two days now. I increased pressure, checked for leaks with soap, lalalala... I really think I have a dud. I have delt with these before but this one just does not work right. I get micro bubbles but only 5-10 at a burst. Maybe they got a bad batch?


----------



## James4226c (Dec 8, 2009)

Same problem here, contacted GLA waiting to hear back.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I had the same issue but turned out that my nylon o-ring was cracked and I was leaking. Maybe checked there? the connection between the co2 tank and regulator.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Please let us know what GLA tells you, I'm having similar issues and hopefully their answer can help us with the same problems.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

boon said:


> I had the same issue but turned out that my nylon o-ring was cracked and I was leaking. Maybe checked there? the connection between the co2 tank and regulator.


Its not the connection, and there are no leaks. I have a brass perma-seal that I also got from GLA. The seal is working fantastic. 

I just contacted them about the diffuser. I actually gave them a link to this thread, since you guys are also having problems.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, well Orlando responded and said that this has happened in the past, and every other time it is because the user had a leak in their system. So I will more intensively do a leak test and then I will let everyone know what the deal is.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

He said mine was possibly from co2 finding the path of least resistance on my 3 way with needle valves. My other line doesnt do this and I still get no bubbles with just one line on. I got a dud for sure. My other 5 Co2 lines run perfect. Even if I switch diffusers to this line its fine. Mine is a dud.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

That's interesting did you tell him that? I get bubbles, they are just kinda big, and my flow is restricted by it. What pressure do you have yours at? It might be possible you have a leak that only happens with the gla diffuser, since they are more flow restrictive than cheap diffusers, thus forcing the gas through a leak... just a guess.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

chad320 said:


> He said mine was possibly from co2 finding the path of least resistance on my 3 way with needle valves. My other line doesnt do this and I still get no bubbles with just one line on. I got a dud for sure. My other 5 Co2 lines run perfect. Even if I switch diffusers to this line its fine. Mine is a dud.


I got a similar response when I called him about mine yesterday.

I'm experiencing the same problem. I have 2 aquariums running off 1 co2 tank (dual manifold with bubble counters). Each tank has an atomic diffuser. Unless I up my working pressure to 50psi, I cant seem to get a decent bubble count. Unfortunately, I have to believe if there are 3 of us with the same/similar concern its probably in the diffuser. I've been pretty frustrated with this and I plan on building a griggs reactor for each tank instead. I've spoke with Orlando, and I get the same "path of least resistance answer". However, I have an identical setup downstairs with griggs reactors with no issue whatsoever with a 25psi working pressure. I'm more inclined to believe that its the diffusers. 

Please note, I have NO love lost for Orlando or GLA. He has been AMAZING to work with and never refuses to help when needed. I just don't have a lot of faith in these diffusers.

J


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I run mine at 30 psi like they recommend. I have soaped the whole thing and even swapped diffusers. Ive spent 2 days troublshooting this line. Its the diffuser, hands down.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yah same here he is a real nice guy. I did a leak test, and the diffuser is definitely not so great. I will tell him, and see what he wants to do about it. I feel like a lot of other people who buy it may just be content with the way it works, but I wanted mine to expell a cloud of co2 at fairly high rate like in the videos i saw. It's just not gonna happen.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Weird. Not saying GLA's is the same as what I sell (very similar however), but I don't have the same issues as anyone else here. I run a 55mm and I have it barely open to do 1.5 bps. Strange how some of you have issues. I don't have those issues myself.

HOWEVER, I did notice I couldn't have a check valve because it would pop off the line before reaching the diffuser.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I zip tied my check valve on. lol.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm pretty dissapointed, and I think I'm just gonna use my day off today to build a couple of Griggs reactors.

J


----------



## Tacct (Jul 25, 2010)

Sounds like just a batch of duds (fault of the manufacturer, not the seller or the user). 

These things need the 30psi cause of how much their small pores restrict the flow. So if the manufacturing process resulted in too small of pores for your batch you get the results you guys have been seeing... no flow. 

Only solution without getting a replacement would be more pressure, but I doubt any of us want 50+ psi and the chance of lines blowing off or bubble counters exploding heh.


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have the upaqua version and have the same problems. These things require scary pressure. They have these tiny little nipples for the tubing and then a bunch of pressure and were supposed to be confident they will hold....? The design safety stinks IMO.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

I just decided to build a Cerges reactor. Went to Home Depot and bought all the parts. I'm building 2 (one for my 20g and one for my 38g). Everything all together was less than 
$50 for both of them. I think I paid around $24.95 each for the diffusers. I'll try to hook everything up Saturday when I'm confident the PVC cement is cured and fumed out so as not to harm my shrimp. I'll try to post a review once installed. I'm currently using Rex Griggs reactors on my 125 and 38 downstairs, but I am using an inline diffuser before the reactor instead of introducing the CO2 directly into the reactor. This results in some misting, but nothing terrible. If the Cerges doesn't have any issues with misting, I'm going to build 2 more for the downstairs tanks. 

Again, I want to stress, in no way shape or form does this reflect against Orlando or GLA. I would buy from him again and again and have never had any problems with any of their products. I think maybe I just have a bad diffuser.

J


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> I'm currently using Rex Griggs reactors on my 125 and 38 downstairs, but I am using an inline diffuser before the reactor instead of introducing the CO2 directly into the reactor. This results in some misting, but nothing terrible.


I've seen some reports of people testing Rex reactors with and without inline diffusing beforehand. It seems that they get better diffusion without using the inline diffuser. Probably something to do with smaller bubbles having less buoyancy to fight the current than larger bubbles.

So, with an inline diffuser, they get bubbles. Without, they get none.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

kevmo911 said:


> I've seen some reports of people testing Rex reactors with and without inline diffusing beforehand. It seems that they get better diffusion without using the inline diffuser. Probably something to do with smaller bubbles having less buoyancy to fight the current than larger bubbles.
> 
> So, with an inline diffuser, they get bubbles. Without, they get none.


Yeah, I didnt much research this before I tried it. I think I'm getting pretty good diffusion, just a light mist of bubbles. I feel like I'll end up removing the inline diffusers on the downstairs tanks at some point. And probably building two more Griggs or possibly Cerges.

J


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

kite949372 said:


> Sounds like just a batch of duds (fault of the manufacturer, not the seller or the user).
> 
> These things need the 30psi cause of how much their small pores restrict the flow. So if the manufacturing process resulted in too small of pores for your batch you get the results you guys have been seeing... no flow.
> 
> Only solution without getting a replacement would be more pressure, but I doubt any of us want 50+ psi and the chance of lines blowing off or bubble counters exploding heh.


 i had a the other style atomizer pushed to almost 70 just to see an it held up just fine so i wouldnt worry as long as your setup is good.


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

btimmer92 said:


> So, I got an atomic diffuser from GLA. It isn't bad, the bubbles are very small. But the problem is that even with my needle valve all the way open, the the bubble count won't go any faster than like .6 bps. My working pressure is 40psi. I am pretty sure I do not have a leak. By the time my drop checker is green, the lights are almost off.. Is it a dud? Do I just increase my working pressure even more?


I had this same problem..... i finally unhooked the hose to the diffuser and set my bubble count at 5-6bps(reg @ 25) with out it hookup. I hooked it back up...... and waited a few minutes to get a good steady flow of c02 diffusin' :icon_smil It's held the bps for the past four week! When i wanted to increase the co2 / bubble count.... i had to repeat this process over, my needle valve doesn't work when the system's under pressure anymore.

Before.... i ran my old glass diffuser at 2-3bps with my 75G now with the atomic diffuser i'm at 5-6bps(maybe more) with the same co2 levels.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

btimmer92 said:


> So, I got an atomic diffuser from GLA. It isn't bad, the bubbles are very small. But the problem is that even with my needle valve all the way open, the the bubble count won't go any faster than like .6 bps. My working pressure is 40psi. I am pretty sure I do not have a leak. By the time my drop checker is green, the lights are almost off.. Is it a dud? Do I just increase my working pressure even more?


make sure there is no water in the diffuser tube, because water will block the CO2 way to atomizer. 
If you're using solenoid, water will absorbed in to atomizer and tubes when CO2 turn off because backpressure from cylinder. to prevent it happen, you have to set check valve as close as possible to atomizer.


----------



## Tacct (Jul 25, 2010)

HypnoticAquatic said:


> i had a the other style atomizer pushed to almost 70 just to see an it held up just fine so i wouldnt worry as long as your setup is good.


Ya, I'm sure it'd be fine on a lot of setups, but i personally wont be temping hose connections and glass/plastic bubble counters with 70 psi heh. (Higher the pressure, the more likely something like this will happen)

Totally unrelated situation but, regulator blew one day while i was next to it and outlet decided to match the inlet... getting slapped with a co2 tube that popped off the hose barbs with 800psi running through it does not feel good, so no plans to have a constant high pressure in the hose again heh.


----------



## James4226c (Dec 8, 2009)

chad320 said:


> I run mine at 30 psi like they recommend. I have soaped the whole thing and even swapped diffusers. Ive spent 2 days troublshooting this line. Its the diffuser, hands down.


I'm in the same boat, I can push up to 65 PSI until my in-line bubble counter pops off. If I remove my bubble counter I can push to 70 PSI where my pressure relief valve starts to spew.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have been messaging O on the GLA forum and he says to send it back. He says the second he gets it he is going to make a video and post it to show how it works. IDK why he wouldnt just do it with one there so I dont have to mail it back? The path of least resisance doesnt seem right with a seperate needle on each line. My other 3 way has worked fine. I suppose Super Wen could have a lead with the water being sucked back into the line. It was all of the way up to my check valve after the first day. It has never worked though so I dont understand if this is the problem or not. Will they not just push the water back out when the solenoid comes back on? IDK, my other lines dont do this so im confused. I guess ill wait and see what O posts about it. Until then im stuck with crappy Co2 diffusion


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I have this diffuser. It wouldn't work with my constant, nonadjustable Aquatic Life regulator, but once I upgraded to a more appropriate regulator with higher pressure, the problem disappeared, and everything worked perfectly. Perfect, fine, consistent mist. 

I am not saying it will be the same with everyone's setup, but it makes sense that there has to be a leak somewhere. I can't categorically say that "all the units are fine", but I could see why GLA would want to make a video with the very same item sent back to him for testing so that he could say "see, it's the user's setup and not a manufacturer defect". If he merely tests one of his own units then it could seem like "the new ones are fine, but the old ones are broke".

Obviously, he wouldn't want to avoid anyone drawing that conclusion.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't like the thought of running 60psi working pressure through something that's plastic and should work at 30psi.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I run an UpAqua inline diffuser and it's mist is quite fine. It is popular amount the Australian planted tank folks and I have mine set at 22 PSI. I might be able run it at a lower PSI but, I wanted my setting to match a mark that I had made on the Metering Valve. It's a bit cheaper than the GLA as well. It is indeed possible for the GLA to output even finer mist but, I don't really want to run it at the higher required PSI. I could be one of those "law of diminishing returns" things.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

FWIW, I built 2 Cerges reactors over the weekend and replaced the GLA atomic diffusers. Working pressure is at 25 PSI and I have the ability to fine tune the bubble count. Even the slightest adjustments at the needle valve result in a big swing in bubble count. 

Sure, I understand that these diffusers run a higher working PSI, but I'm just not going to push the point I come home and my check valve has blown off and emptied my tank.

No thanks.

J


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have a canister filter. diffuser is my only option. Also, I have an up-aqua diffuser, and I am using it now instead of my GLA diffuser.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, I sent a video of my diffuser running in my tank to Orlando. He said it is working properly. So I guess all you have to do is turn up your working pressure if you want a higher bubble count. Since I have confirmation form Orlando himself that it works, I am selling it discounted in the power seller section. I am just going to stick with my ebay one because I don't need 2, and I doubt anyone would buy that one from me.


----------



## kirk (Apr 4, 2011)

Certainly there can be a manufacturing issue but has anyone heard that maybe the ceramic part being clogged w/ oil from your fingers or whatever? Maybe a batch or two got contaminated w/ something?

Could try a mild non-toxic degreaser. If they do have really fine pores they could easily be clogged. Undiluted white vinegar??

Or maybe during manufacture they got too hot and fused the pores too small? (The ceramic part that is)

just a shot in the dark,
kirk


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Interesting... early on folks were talking up the more expensive GLA "atomizers" for the build quality and customer service over the chinese/ebay "equivalents."

These seem neat and I would have liked to try one, but too many reports of duds for me, given that there are more reliable alternatives for co2 diffusion. I'll wait it out until there is one "model" that clearly works, consistently... I have my doubts, I bet all come from just one manufacturer in China. *twiddles thumbs patiently.*


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

kirk said:


> Certainly there can be a manufacturing issue but has anyone heard that maybe the ceramic part being clogged w/ oil from your fingers or whatever? Maybe a batch or two got contaminated w/ something?
> 
> Could try a mild non-toxic degreaser. If they do have really fine pores they could easily be clogged. Undiluted white vinegar??
> 
> ...


there was another thread where people mentioned diffusers being ruined by glycerin from the bubble counter. basically if oil makes its way into your diffuser it's dead. no way to really clean the pores out and work efficiently again.




macclellan said:


> Interesting... early on folks were talking up the more expensive GLA "atomizers" for the build quality and customer service over the chinese/ebay "equivalents."
> 
> These seem neat and I would have liked to try one, but too many reports of duds for me, given that there are more reliable alternatives for co2 diffusion. I'll wait it out until there is one "model" that clearly works, consistently... I have my doubts, I bet all come from just one manufacturer in China. *twiddles thumbs patiently.*


but the stones are DIFFERENT COLORS!!!!!!


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

I know I'm reviving an old thread, but I'm having problems with mine. Chad320 have you gotten yours to work yet?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I gave up on atomizers. I am right now using this:

http://www.amazon.com/Gulfstream-Tr...JEGC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334850396&sr=8-1

It's a reactor and I still get a little misting but no pores to clog and my working pressure is set to 10 PSI so I don't have to worry about bubble counter leaking. One thing I needed to do was vasoline the 5/8 " hose adapters to prevent leaking. I use metal hose clamps as well.


----------



## tripod (Sep 29, 2011)

soak the differser in bleach for an hour or too rinse good should work


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I just ran into this issue recently, after my solenoid plug shorted and i was without co2 for 2 weeks. When I got a new plug in and got everything back up and running, I couldnt get the gla atomizer to work again (everything had been sitting where it was in the tank since the co2 went out). I googled and found this thread, and read through it. Most people just thought they got duds, or the atomizer broke, but there was one gem of a post that helped me fix my problem, its below.



SuperWen said:


> make sure there is no water in the diffuser tube, because water will block the CO2 way to atomizer.
> If you're using solenoid, water will absorbed in to atomizer and tubes when CO2 turn off because backpressure from cylinder. to prevent it happen, you have to set check valve as close as possible to atomizer.



Basically, after it had sat in my tank with no pressure for 2 weeks, some water had gotten into the air line / diffuser. I took off the airline and diffuser, and used a hairdryer on them to dry them out completely, made sure no water was in the diffuser or hose, hooked everything back up, an viola, fine co2 mist bubbles as I always had before. Hopefully someone who is having the same issue as this can try this out before they chunk their diffuser, this was the only thing at worked for me. I tried putting my psi to 120, and it wasnt enough pressure to move the water out of the micro pores of the diffuser, so no bubbles. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for resurrecting an old ,but informative, thread. I have a 75 mm GLA diffuser with a check valve at the diffuser. 

I couldn't be happier with GLA customer service. Orlando had patience with me and made sure to answer every question that had and that I understood everything I had questions about.

I placed a huge order with GLA and will be a repeat customer for sure.


----------

